# Handy Indicator Holder



## loggerhogger (Jan 22, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 22, 2017)

Pic isn't showing please resubmit.
I'm looking forward to seeing what you've done!

Daryl
MN


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 22, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 22, 2017)

Uglydog it seems to be working ok on my end. I re posted. Hope it works for you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry, can't see it, loggerhogger.  Tapatalk seems to cause issues on these forums.  Perhaps someone knows the cure...


----------



## brino (Jan 22, 2017)

I do not know the cure, but here's a workaround that seem to work for me.
I am using the Firefox browser on a Windows 7 PC.

Whenever you see the dreaded red-x where a real picture should be, hit the "reply" button at the bottom right of that specific message. That will open a reply box at the bottom of that thread page and that reply box will include the pictures embedded properly. You can scroll thru it to see the entire post.

When you're done looking at the pictures (and if you don't really want to reply to the message) you can get rid of everything in that reply window by simple typing <ctrl><a> and then hitting <delete>.

Note by <ctrl><a> I mean to press and hold the key marked "Ctrl" or "Control", and simultaneously press the key marked "a".
This is a windows shortcut for "select-all". Then the "delete" key applies to everything that's selected.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jan 22, 2017)

loggerhogger said:


> I saw one of these being offered up on e-bay and decided to make one of my own.



...and @loggerhogger that looks very useful for tracking depth of cut. 

-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jan 22, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## ch2co (Jan 22, 2017)

Doesn;t work on Firefox or Safari  (Mac)  
Usually I can double click on these things an they open, but this one doesn't budge


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2017)

brino said:


> ...and @loggerhogger that looks very useful for tracking depth of cut.
> 
> -brino


Thanks, Brino.  That is a good workaround that actually works!


----------



## ch2co (Jan 22, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks all. I figure that this will come in real handy for getting back to the zero setting for thread cutting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 23, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 23, 2017)

a


----------



## pstemari (Jan 23, 2017)

Tapatalk likes to upload images to its own servers, and they may or may not appear to desktop users. 

The workaround is to use the attach button (paperclip) instead of the photo button. That will add the ATTACH tags into your draft post and all will be well.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari (Jan 23, 2017)

How is the bar anchored to the lathe?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine is attached to the existing holes for the follower rest and I slide it out of the way when I'm not using it.


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 24, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## pstemari (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice. I've got a pair of bolt holes for the follower rest on my ERL 1340. I'll have to whip something up.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintcar72 (Jan 24, 2017)

Could you direct me to the one on eBay?  I searched a couple different terms and could not find it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintcar72 (Jan 25, 2017)

Found it.  Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 26, 2017)

sprintcar72 said:


> Could you direct me to the one on eBay?  I searched a couple different terms and could not find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just did an ebay search for "South Bend Lathe". 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintcar72 (Jan 26, 2017)

It did not occur to me that it was South Bend specific.  But I found it.  Thank you.  I like the tool post mounted one as well...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

